# UnknownHost bzw. ClassNotFoundException



## Quaxli (14. Aug 2007)

Hi, 

kann einer von Euch mit dieser Fehlermeldung etwas anfangen? Ich kriege diese Fehlermeldung nur auf einem Rechner. Prinzipiell funktionieren die Applets (hier).


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Clock.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.UnknownHostException: [url]www.ralf-bauer.org[/url]
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
```

Ich dachte es liegt an der Java-Installation und habe 1.5 de- und wieder installiert. Aber es funzt immer noch nicht.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Quaxli (14. Aug 2007)

Hat sich erledigt, lag an den Netzwerkeinstellungen...


----------



## MarcoBehnke (14. Aug 2007)

vielleicht kannst du das ja noch etwas genauer ausführen  falls jemand mal das gleiche Problem hat


----------



## Quaxli (14. Aug 2007)

Unter Systemsteuerung -> Java habe ich geändert, daß er die Netzwerkeinstellungen des Browser verwenden soll. Dort war ausgewählt, daß eine direkte Internetverbindung besteht, was aber nicht der Fall war.


----------

